# The trike is FINISHED!!



## Keyt427 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here it is. My first restoration project is DONE!! It was a long process but I finally finished it!!! Without a sandblaster it took me a long time. The tires aren't perfect because I should have purchased new ones, but I wanted it all original despite several broken spots. The handlebars were terrible rust problems but I used hammered paint and they look almost like new!

The before pics are posted in an album here.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful job and amazing transformation from what you started with.  Those tires look pretty good to me. That was pretty fast work, much faster than compared to the turtle's speed I do restoration work at.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 9, 2011)

*Trike*

Looks good, but it appears you have the fork brackets on backwards.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 9, 2011)

> it appears you have the fork brackets on backwards.



Wow! Good eyes...I had to go back and look at your before pics and rideahiggins is right!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 9, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 10, 2011)

real nice work.it inspires me to get going on my 29 skippy racer.


----------



## Keyt427 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Huh?*

When you say fork brakets, where do you mean? This is all new to me. I hooked it up the way I found it in the barn. I did turn it a different way but the holes didn't line up and the handlebars were crooked, then I realized it was the other way. I already gave it to my friend and it works but I'm still curious where you mean?

Thanks for all the compliments. I could have done a lot better if I had a sand blaster. I had to use hammered paint to cover stuff up on the handlebars. I probably should have replaced the tires because parts of them were cracked so the paint job isn't perfect. But my friend didn't care, she was thrilled with it!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 13, 2011)

*Fork brakets*

The silver peice between the forks that hold it to the frame. they should be turned around so the forks sit in front of the head tube not behind as they do now.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 13, 2011)

A side by side photo comparison clearly illustrates the difference. Regardless, nice job!


----------



## Keyt427 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Ohh*

Ohh I got it! Oops! Well it seems to work the way it is, but probably explains why the handlebars seem too close to the seat. When I get back over there maybe I can fix it. Thanks for pointing that out! Live and learn lol


----------

